# duck heads?



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

So I found this asian butcher in Perth yesterday (about 2 hrs drive from where I am) who have a LOT more variety than the butcher's I've contacted so far. They sent me a price list, some of it is standard pricing, similar to what I can get from my local butcher, but some of it is a bit better, and I can get things I can't get from the locals, so I have a few questions.

First of all, Duke doesn't (and probably wont) get any duck, because it is so expensive, but this butcher sells duck feet and duck heads for a reasonable price - would duck head be any good? They don't sell it "for dogs", so I'm guessing there must be a bit of meat?? I have no idea. Also, would duck's feet be any different to chicken feet? Chicken feet are cheaper, so would I be better off just sticking with them? And do you feed feet just as a chewy treat, or as part of the meal?

They also sell pigs trotters, but I have heard some people saying it makes their dogs gassy or their dogs didn't like them, so I don't know whether to take the plunge and get some or not, because I would have to buy in bulk...

Thanks


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

They also sell pork spleen, tongue and heart cheaper than the pork heart I get locally - do spleen and tongue have nutritional value? And would beef tongue and beef cheek be worth feeding when they cost more than double what I pay for beef heart? Or would sticking with beef heart be fine?

I just found out they deliver to my area for free if the order is over $200 :biggrin: makes it worth getting some of it because I don't have to factor in driving up to Perth!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What a coincidence! I was visiting an Asian supermarket this week looking for Shirataki noodles (carb and calorie free for me) which they didn't have and found bags of duck heads and feet for $9 per kg which is about my limit. No chicken feet though. Most chicken processors send them straight to the petfood industry. I might just get some as something different and if he doesn't eat them then I haven't wasted a whole lot of dosh.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah see the duck heads are only $2.82/kg, which makes them BY FAR the cheapest possible duck option lol, with ducks feet being $3.20/kg (chicken feet $2.60/kg)... what did they look like? much meat? I'm just curious if they're worth the price or if they'll be all bone


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

That still to me sounds a lot of money for something that is mostly bone.

Personally I don't think it would be worth it. We feed a variety of meats to balance the diet out, but if you are only really feeding bone and beak I can not see it being worth it. Like you I can only get duck maybe 2 - 3 times a year, and then it is a big fight between me making peaking duck or becka getting it. This last year we got 2 from two shoots and I got one leg and one breast of each and she got the rest ;-). 

I would rather put my money towards being able to buy beef and lamb.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> So I found this asian butcher in Perth yesterday (about 2 hrs drive from where I am) who have a LOT more variety than the butcher's I've contacted so far. They sent me a price list, some of it is standard pricing, similar to what I can get from my local butcher, but some of it is a bit better, and I can get things I can't get from the locals, so I have a few questions.
> 
> First of all, Duke doesn't (and probably wont) get any duck, because it is so expensive, but this butcher sells duck feet and duck heads for a reasonable price - would duck head be any good? They don't sell it "for dogs", so I'm guessing there must be a bit of meat?? I have no idea. Also, would duck's feet be any different to chicken feet? Chicken feet are cheaper, so would I be better off just sticking with them? And do you feed feet just as a chewy treat, or as part of the meal?
> 
> ...


Trotters are fantastic tooth brushes, duck feet, and heads are good sources for that protein, i'd grab some every once in a while to change it up, they probably aren't much different than chicken feet though... depending upon how they were raised of course. the head of a duck will most likely contain glucosamine, vitamins from the bit of brain, some neck so some bone and meaty material. Pigs feet contain a lot of tendons, some cartilage, fat, and of course skin which do tend to make some dogs gassy, but the benefits far outweigh the farts 



hmbutler said:


> They also sell pork spleen, tongue and heart cheaper than the pork heart I get locally - do spleen and tongue have nutritional value? And would beef tongue and beef cheek be worth feeding when they cost more than double what I pay for beef heart? Or would sticking with beef heart be fine?
> 
> I just found out they deliver to my area for free if the order is over $200 :biggrin: makes it worth getting some of it because I don't have to factor in driving up to Perth!


Sounds like 200$ orders are a winner!! :becky:

spleen is a good source, as well as tongue, spleen is fed as an organ, and be warned... it's VERY rich, 2oz of it with a bone in meal caused a bit of upset with my kid. but a long as you introduce it nic ans slow maybe 1/2 oz with bone in meals you're probably going to be fine. for tongue, it's very protein rich and if you can get it cheap why not feed it! 
The beef tongue, and cheek meat are both great, but... since they are "human" consumption items they are spendy, you'd probably be fine with heart and stuff like that, get it while it's cheap or when you want to spoil them a little bit 

Every protein has the possibility of carrying different nutrients that's why the widest variety is always the best, you're guaranteed the essentials, but in no way do yo HAVE to feed tongue, and cheek meat.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Duck heads are fine. They are a bit bone heavy, but a great affordable way to get a good protein in. 


Somewhat off topic: I WISH my orders could be less than $200! LOL Well, I guess they could be, if I ordered weekly.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Duck heads are fine. They are a bit bone heavy, but a great affordable way to get a good protein in.
> 
> 
> Somewhat off topic: I WISH my orders could be less than $200! LOL Well, I guess they could be, if I ordered weekly.


Haha I placed a $150 order a few weeks ago which really should last me about 3 - 4 months haha the benefits of not having 5 danes and a boxer :tongue: though I still want your 5 danes and boxer...


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> yeah see the duck heads are only $2.82/kg, which makes them BY FAR the cheapest possible duck option lol, with ducks feet being $3.20/kg (chicken feet $2.60/kg)... what did they look like? much meat? I'm just curious if they're worth the price or if they'll be all bone


I found duck feet and duck heads at my local Asian Market too. I am debating on letting my dogs try the heads, but I did buy the feet last week. I bought the smallest package at $1.99 lb., so I paid $3+ for 22 of them. They are really pretty much all bone, but my dogs really liked them, and they especially seemed to be good for cleaning my smallest dog's teeth. I will buy them on occasion for the dogs as I think they make a nice treat, and the ones I bought all weighed roughly 1 oz.


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

I appreciate this thread! With duck season about to start, I can get lots of free heads and feet. Some of the hunters are lazy, and leaves the legs go also.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I haven't seen duck heads for sale, but i do buy duck feet/necks/tongues from my local chinese supermartket. Both my dogs love them i feed the necks as a meal but tongues and feet as treats during the day. I also buy alot of chicken feet from there as well, as they are cheaper and both dogs get at least one a day 

I also buy a lot of pigs trotters and have never had a problem with gas from them and they LOVE them, they seem to be a favourite here


----------

